# Service Plus Paket - Mobilcom! Hilfe



## HairforceOne (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
bitte helf mir!

Bei PC's kann ich mir noch Halbwegs selbst helfen nun bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher! 

Ich bin irgendwie (habe ich das Gefühl) in so eine Falle getappt.
Vor wenigen Tagen hat mich ein Anruf von Mobilcom erreicht, wo mir das Service Plus Paket angeboten wurde.

MA war freundlich und so hat mir erklärt, dass das Paket im JAHR 2,99 €  kostet. (Habe mehrmals nachgefragt und sie hat es mehrmals bestätigt).
Nun schaue ich heute Online und sehe das es mir für Mai anteilig  berechnet wurde. (Nur den Mai...) Also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es  2,99 € im MONAT kostet.

Kann ich irgendwie dagegen angehen oder ähnliches? Habe mich schon dort gemeldet und nachgefragt.

Gilt das Widerrufsrecht von 14 Tagen auch bei Zusatzoptionen?
Ich habe leider auch das Problem, dass ich keinen Nachweis habe. Weder Namen noch sonst etwas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Helft mir doch bitte!


----------



## Research (14. Mai 2012)

Eine Rechtsberatung kann ich dir nicht geben. Was du aber machen kannst:

Schau dir mal die AGB an und leg Widerspruch ein. Das ist immer zu machen. Mach es sofort!
Guck wann du telefoniert hast.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Mai 2012)

Rechtsberatung ist hier nicht gestattet. Daher schließe ich den Thread.

Es gibt ähnliche Fälle, die erst kürzlich (deinen Gunsten) entschieden wurden:

OLG Koblenz: Vertragsänderung löst fernabsatzrechtliches Widerrufsrecht erneut aus - Kanzlei Dr. Bahr

Da wäre es wohl klug direkt ein Schreiben mit einem Widerruf aufzusetzen.

Nach meinem Empfinden, ohne jede Verbindlichkeit, liegt hier eine Änderung des Vertragsinhalts vor, was das Widerrufsrecht wieder aufleben lassen würde.

Schade dass dieser Gesetzentwurf noch nicht verabschiedet wurde: Internet-Law » Vertragsschluss bei Telefonwerbung soll erschwert werden

Das hätte deinen Fall eindeutiger machen können.

-CLOSED-


----------

